

Two Types of "A" Players - joeemison

Why is it that there seems to be the assumption that all &quot;A&quot; players are those who live to work, work 60+ hour weeks, and generally immerse themselves with their work?<p>I employ &quot;A&quot; players who want to work 40 hours a week and spend the rest of the time with their families. They are excellent at what they do; they just want to do it as a job, not as a lifestyle, and they want to compartmentalize it into 9-5, M-F.<p>Why is that so hard to believe?
======
czbond
I chalk it up to Inexperience, personaity types, and lack of focus. If you
don't have the inherhit abilities to focus, get things done, block out un-
important tasks (strategically or tactically), and focus while you do so -
your frame of mind is that few others can do it. The human psyche I've learned
tends to dis-believe that others are much better than the individuals' own
self-awareness.

